# What are you doing for St Patrick's Day in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Irish expat community in Australia is fairly large and as such Sunday, 17 March 2013 will be a day of celebration for Irish expats. It is St Patrick's Day and while all Irish people celebrate the day, there is no doubt that Irish expats around the world use this as a day to celebrate, think of family and think of times back home.

So, what will you be doing on St Patrick's Day in Australia?


----------

